# Cryptorchid and neuter



## LeoTheGolden (May 10, 2016)

Hello,

Leo is now 7 months old and he is cryptorchid with only one descended testicle. Our vet insists that we should neuter him between 9-12 months of age because of this. We ideally would have wanted to wait at least 2.5 years (if it weren't for his cryptorchidism) but with this condition I read that the risks of testicular cancer increase significantly. 

Does anyone have any experience or advice regarding this condition and neutering? At what age did you neuter your pup in that case ?

Thank you in advance!
(Attaching a couple of Leo' pics - he's a sweetheart and the love of our lives)


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

What a GORGEOUS boy!!! Our Cash was a cryptorchid as well. We were in the same position - trying to balance the health benefits from a later neuter with the increased cancer risk. After discussing our concerns with both the breeder and his vet, we decided to wait until somewhere between 1 1/2 - 2 years. The consensus seemed to be that we were within the safe margin up and until about 2 years. With that said, Cash had his own plans and needed obstruction surgery a few weeks ago - we decided to neuter him at the same time (a few days shy of the 1 1/2 year mark) so that there would be only one anesthesia and one recovery. It is a balancing act but I'm a firm believer that you eventually know what's right for your boy. Welcome to the forum and can't wait to see many more pictures!


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

The undescended testicle is definitely at much greater risk of cancer. So you now have to weigh the risks of neutering "early" against the risks of waiting, which I suppose is your question. The answer, I believe is personal and although one can look at statistics re. testicular cancer in cryptorchid vs. not, and cancer and joint problems in neutered vs. intact, statistics mean nothing to the individual dog and his family. 

There might be another option...you could have the undescended testicle removed soon and leave the descended one in order to maintain the hormonal influence. I am not sure if your vet would do this, but I would seriously consider it if a client asked. If you do intend to neuter him eventually, this would, of course mean 2 anesthetic episodes and surgeries and recoveries rather than 1, and the expense is obviously greater!

One final point, cryptorchidism can be inherited, so if he does remain even partially intact, it is important that he not be bred, either on purpose or accidentally.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

My boy is cryptorchid as well. He has one descended testicle, the other is somewhere in his abdomen. Like you said, the rate of testicular cancer in cryptorchid dogs goes up, but I've read that prognosis is usually really good since the likelihood of the cancer metastasizing itself is very slim (the cure is neutering the dog, which usually cures the cancer and is very successful). Plus, testicular cancer does not generally become an issue in young dogs. It becomes more of an issue as your dog approaches 4-5 years of age.

My dog is 16.5 months old now, he won't be getting neutered until he's 2 years old. I actually would have preferred him not to be neutered at all, but his undescended testicle is somewhere in his abdomen and there are separate issues concerning that (I.e. it could twist in his abdomen, he could have a cancerous growth that I wouldn't be aware of because I can't feel or see it). I debated removing his undescended testicle and then having a vasectomy done on his descended testicle (if you're on facebook, there's a great group called Ovary Sparing Spay and Vasectomy Info Group that discuss alternatives to the traditional spa/neuter). I bumped that idea because my vet wouldn't do the vasectomy and I don't want to put him under twice. However I'm still debating if I should just have the undescended testicle removed and the descended one kept (the remaining testicle will double the production of testosterone). I am set on getting him neutered when he's 2 years old though, not before that.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke was cryptorchid as well. My vet strongly suggested neutering sooner vs later. The decision ended up being made for me because he got very sick at 7 1/2 months. He had to have an ultrasound done (had a prostrate infection but weren't sure what was causing it and keeping him from urinating) and they wanted to do surgery to make sure there was no cancer. We decided to do both at once. His neuter was at 8 months. I don't know if there will be a long-term issue as a result of this. I did not want to put him under two times in a short period of time.


----------



## LeoTheGolden (May 10, 2016)

Thank you so much everyone for your inputs. It does give us some confidence to wait until he turns 18 months to 2 years to neuter him. 
I wasn't aware of the statistics of the cancer being observed after 4-5 years, that is a tad reassuring. 

I didn't think of the option of keeping the descended testicle intact and only removing the undescended one. My vet didn't suggest it so maybe she isn't open to doing it , but I'll ask her. Thanks for the suggestion! 

We may also get a 2nd opinion from another vet regarding this, just for some peace of mind that we're doing the best we can for our boy. 
Yes, we don't intend to breed him at all. Since I read this is inherited, we did ask the breeder about this and she mentioned that neither the sire nor any of Leo's brothers have this condition. 

In any case the vet said that a cryptorchid neuter is a routine surgery like a regular neuter and I definitely don't like the idea of putting him under twice. 

Thanks again! This gives us a few things to discuss with our vet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It definitely is not like a regular neuter, especially if it's in the abdomen. It was more like a spay. Duke 's recovery went smoothly, but it was more involved than a regular neuter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoTheGolden (May 10, 2016)

Ah got it, thanks. Maybe what she meant was that it is routine enough to not worry about it very much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudy2020 (Jul 21, 2020)

aesthetic said:


> My boy is cryptorchid as well. He has one descended testicle, the other is somewhere in his abdomen. Like you said, the rate of testicular cancer in cryptorchid dogs goes up, but I've read that prognosis is usually really good since the likelihood of the cancer metastasizing itself is very slim (the cure is neutering the dog, which usually cures the cancer and is very successful). Plus, testicular cancer does not generally become an issue in young dogs. It becomes more of an issue as your dog approaches 4-5 years of age.
> 
> My dog is 16.5 months old now, he won't be getting neutered until he's 2 years old. I actually would have preferred him not to be neutered at all, but his undescended testicle is somewhere in his abdomen and there are separate issues concerning that (I.e. it could twist in his abdomen, he could have a cancerous growth that I wouldn't be aware of because I can't feel or see it). I debated removing his undescended testicle and then having a vasectomy done on his descended testicle (if you're on facebook, there's a great group called Ovary Sparing Spay and Vasectomy Info Group that discuss alternatives to the traditional spa/neuter). I bumped that idea because my vet wouldn't do the vasectomy and I don't want to put him under twice. However I'm still debating if I should just have the undescended testicle removed and the descended one kept (the remaining testicle will double the production of testosterone). I am set on getting him neutered when he's 2 years old though, not before that.


I know this is an old post, but would love to know what you decided to do! My 8 month old is cryptorchid and I am weighing the same exact options you did including vasectomy. Please let me know (if you even see this !)


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Rudy2020 said:


> I know this is an old post, but would love to know what you decided to do! My 8 month old is cryptorchid and I am weighing the same exact options you did including vasectomy. Please let me know (if you even see this !)


Hi! I made the decision to neuter my boy at 2 years and 2 months. He suffered no consequences of me choosing to wait that long, even though the undescended testicle was up by his bladder. The vet I had at the time refused to only remove one testicle, otherwise I think that is the option I would have gone with. Kaizer is 5.5 years old now.


----------



## Rudy2020 (Jul 21, 2020)

aesthetic said:


> Hi! I made the decision to neuter my boy at 2 years and 2 months. He suffered no consequences of me choosing to wait that long, even though the undescended testicle was up by his bladder. The vet I had at the time refused to only remove one testicle, otherwise I think that is the option I would have gone with. Kaizer is 5.5 years old now.


Thank you so much! I agree, would love to only have one removed if can find anyone to do that! Appreciate your insight.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Our Rocky had one undescended testicle. We had him neutered at about 13 months. The surgery went well and Rocky was back to normal within just a few days. He is three years old now and doing very well. I think the vet charged about an extra $30. I can tell you that one of Rocky's litter mates had two undescended testicles done a couple of months later, and the recovery was difficult and took a few weeks, but the boy is fine now. Good luck with whatever you decide.
Picture of Rocky.


----------



## Rudy2020 (Jul 21, 2020)

Max's Dad said:


> Our Rocky had one undescended testicle. We had him neutered at about 13 months. The surgery went well and Rocky was back to normal within just a few days. He is three years old now and doing very well. I think the vet charged about an extra $30. I can tell you that one of Rocky's litter mates had two undescended testicles done a couple of months later, and the recovery was difficult and took a few weeks, but the boy is fine now. Good luck with whatever you decide.
> Rocky.
> View attachment 879492


What a beautiful little boy!!!


----------

